# Chromium without SSE2



## geek (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello.

I have FreeBSD 10 on an old computer that lacks the SSE2 instruction set. I tried to compile the www/chromium port, but the compilation failed as an intermediate program in the build step executed an illegal instruction. The resulting `chromium` binary would probably also have contained SSE2 opcodes.

How could `chromium` be compiled without SSE2? Or, is there a pre-built package? Arch Linux wiki explains something about `chromium` for old PCs: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ch ... ating_SSE2. I've tried the chromium-no-sse2 patch, but haven't had any success yet.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 12, 2014)

I have not tested it, but try putting SSE_FLAG="-mno-sse2" in the Makefile.


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 13, 2014)

Chromium 35 has stopped supporting non-SSE2 Linux systems [1], so this means that trying to build chromium without SSE2 support will fail. Both Debian and Arch Linux have non-SSE2 precompiled packages, so I will take a look to see if we can do something about. Probably this chromium-no-sse2-patch tweaked is all that we need   

[1] https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issu ... 348761#c15


----------

